# Columbus Ohio BULK Salt



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

Anyony have prices for Bulk Salt here in Columbus>Thank You!


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

*salt*

A1 is I think $86 a ton picked up right there in columbus. Ive have a couple of quotes in the mid $70's a ton delivered at other places. A1 has a add on Craigslist. I think A1 is a no contract required seller and they are right by 670 and 71 salt pile.


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

*salt*

buckeye power sales off broad and reynoldsburg new albany rd is $80 a ton 
and southwest landmark is the same price they are at cassady and 14th i think both deliver for this price


----------



## dj_dave (Jan 27, 2013)

Im wanting to switch to bulk, so i have a few questions. 
Thanks in advance for any responses!!


1. Do I have to buy a dump truck load and store it some where?
2. How do you know what your putting down 
(like i have an account i put down 14-18 bags depending)?



Thanks Again,


----------



## bpersichetti (Jan 12, 2010)

Central Salt has bulk salt in Columbus. Call our office 847-608-8130 or email me at [email protected] for pricing.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

dj_dave;1602789 said:


> Im wanting to switch to bulk, so i have a few questions.
> Thanks in advance for any responses!!
> 
> 1. Do I have to buy a dump truck load and store it some where?
> ...


Calibrate your spreader.


----------



## allseasons87 (Nov 29, 2011)

$84 ton at Mr mulch
$100 per ton treated with GeoMelt 55 from Pinnacle Property Maintenance


----------



## dj_dave (Jan 27, 2013)

MahonLawnCare;1602860 said:


> Calibrate your spreader.


UMMMMMMMM

ok, enlighten me please............


----------



## dj_dave (Jan 27, 2013)

allseasons87;1604868 said:


> $84 ton at Mr mulch
> $100 per ton treated with GeoMelt 55 from Pinnacle Property Maintenance


thanks, i have a request in at pinnacle for information

also I went to your website and seen the pic of the truck with a western wideout. Do you still use them and if so how do you like them?

Thanks again DZ


----------



## allseasons87 (Nov 29, 2011)

dj_dave;1605521 said:


> thanks, i have a request in at pinnacle for information
> 
> also I went to your website and seen the pic of the truck with a western wideout. Do you still use them and if so how do you like them?
> 
> Thanks again DZ


The wideout is awesome. Incredibly productive payup. They aren't cheap, but well worth the investment. We hope to add another before next season.


----------



## dj_dave (Jan 27, 2013)

allseasons87;1605672 said:


> The wideout is awesome. Incredibly productive payup. They aren't cheap, but well worth the investment. We hope to add another before next season.


cool thanks !!

there is a guy Located in Bloomington, Illinois, at Quality Truck & Equipment that says he will ship one to my door for $5750.00


----------



## allseasons87 (Nov 29, 2011)

dj_dave;1605677 said:


> cool thanks !!
> 
> there is a guy Located in Bloomington, Illinois, at Quality Truck & Equipment that says he will ship one to my door for $5750.00


That sounds about right


----------

